
Microsoft pledges $500M to tackle housing crisis in Seattle, Eastside - SQL2219
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/homeless/microsoft-pledges-500-million-to-help-develop-affordable-housing-in-seattle-and-on-eastside/
======
SQL2219
...Microsoft estimates that the county currently needs about 305,000
affordable-housing units to fill the region’s affordable-housing gap.

